# ALL RIDES SHOULD REQUIRE A PIN



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Wouldn't it make sense for all rider's & driver's safety that every rider has to provide a pin? It doesn't take much time. What say you?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Wouldn't it make sense for all rider's & driver's safety that every rider has to provide a pin? It doesn't take much time. What say you?


Who's safety the driver, the rider, both, passenger gets in car and gives a pin, if it's the wrong driver passenger still sitting in the car with a potential murderer or a rapist, pin displayed on your app you ask rider for a pin Rider doesn't have pin Rider is still in your car so if the rider is a criminal you're still in trouble, only thing pin does is make sure that the correct Rider is taking the correct car, nothing for safety.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Who's safety the driver, the rider, both, passenger gets in car and gives a pin, if it's the wrong driver passenger still sitting in the car with a potential murderer or a rapist, pin displayed on your app you ask rider for a pin Rider doesn't have pin Rider is still in your car so if the rider is a criminal you're still in trouble, only thing pin does is make sure that the correct Rider is taking the correct car, nothing for safety.


Couldn't they give the pin before they get in the car?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Wouldn't it make sense for all rider's & driver's safety that every rider has to provide a pin? It doesn't take much time. What say you?


Sure, and the driver could also be supplied with a PIN to provide to the rider.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Wouldn't it make sense for all rider's & driver's safety that every rider has to provide a pin? It doesn't take much time. What say you?


Not really. What would make a positive difference is to make language proficiency a requirement for drivers in the US (English in most areas, Spanish is some). The drivers who get deactivated would have other options (begging at street corners or driving a taxi).


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> Who's safety the driver, the rider, both, passenger gets in car and gives a pin, if it's the wrong driver passenger still sitting in the car with a potential murderer or a rapist, pin displayed on your app you ask rider for a pin Rider doesn't have pin Rider is still in your car so if the rider is a criminal you're still in trouble, only thing pin does is make sure that the correct Rider is taking the correct car, nothing for safety.


You could request the pin before the enter your vehicle.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ribak said:


> Not really. What would make a positive difference is to make language proficiency a requirement for drivers in the US (English in most areas, Spanish is some). The drivers who get deactivated would have other options (begging at street corners or driving a taxi).


Again, I believe being a Taxi 🚕 driver is a step up!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> You could request the pin before the enter your vehicle.


Well that's all fine and dandy, but you can't enter the pin until you start the trip


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

While at it, provide both pax and driver with a safety helmet as well.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> Well that's all fine and dandy, but you can't enter the pin until you start the trip


True.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

But I don't like it Uber's making women feel like they're safe because they have the PIN number, well they're sitting in the back of an Uber driver's car with the doors closed and maybe locked and then they give a pin what's the freaking point if it was a bad guy about to do harm they're already in the car


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Well that's all fine and dandy, but you can't enter the pin until you start the trip


Where I am, I can't start the trip until I enter the pin.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

AdoptedTwice said:


> Wouldn't it make sense for all rider's & driver's safety that every rider has to provide a pin?


Driver's safety??? 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I rather liked the idea of putting a QR code in the window that the pax could scan.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I quit our competitors app because every trip required a pin, it was soo annoying, rider hops In the car. Takes them awhile to find the code then give it to you, while your parked possibly illegally just wanting to get moving. And your not making any money sitting waiting, 

I start the trip as soon as they are entering my car. And as soon as rider is in the car. I’m moving before they have put their seatbelt on,


----------

